# Smallest 9mm subcompact?



## arnisandyz (Aug 15, 2006)

Think of trading my XD subcompact for a Kahr PM9.

My XD has been great, but its kind of a chunky pistol. width is close to 1.2" and its blocky. I carry it fine with jeans or shorts and a T-shirt, but there are times when wish it were more compact/smaller/flatter like when I wear dress slacks with a tucked in shirt. I don't want to go smaller than 9mm and it seems that the kahr is the smallest of the small 9mms. Width is only  .9"  Tried the G26 and although more compact than the XDSC, its still not small enough. (A G26 single stack would be great!).

Has anyone shot the PM9? How does the DA trigger feel?



Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 15, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Has anyone shot the PM9? How does the DA trigger feel?


 
Kahr pistols have one of the smoothest double action only triggers out there.  The trigger pull is about 7-8 lbs, but it's a consistent, non-jerky pull.  

The P-series for the Kahr pistols are no exception to this.  

If someone is willing to drop down to the .380 ACP, then I'd recommend a Kel-Tec P3-AT, which is probably the smallest, reliable .380 out there that is readily available.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 15, 2006)

I think I wrote about shooting it a couple of months ago.  It was a range gun, and I was just trying it out.  I'm used the the feel of a Glock 26, so the Kahr felt insubstantial to me, and I had to change my grip significantly.  I also had a heck of a time holding groups even at 15 feet.  At the time I was shooting with my brother-in-law who carries a G26, and he didn't much care for it either.  We probably ran 3 mags apiece through it (all of 18 rounds or so) and decided to rent something more interesting.

My impression wasn't favorable, but I would recommend you try it for yourself.  If I did carry regularly (which I don't) I might be more inclined to try something like the Kahr.

Lamont


----------



## AzQkr (Aug 16, 2006)

Some like the Kahrs, others do not.

I and others have seen them be reliable and unreliable. It's a crap shoot to my thinking. I won't own a Kahr, let alone carry one to protect my butt with, just my 2 cents worth.

I'd carry a lightweight 5 shot j frame in a pocket holster if I had to get lighter and smaller [ not much smaller than a g26 though easier to pocket carry ]. They can be had in 357 guise, plenty of horsepower on board there.

Brownie


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 17, 2006)

Kinda finding the same thing out doing some research on the Kahrs, some people like them some don't. Having never shot one, what I hear doesn't inspire confidence. I'll hang on to my XD for now.

Maybe pickup one these when I need better concealment.
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/worlds-smallest-functional-revolver


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 17, 2006)

Silly me...  I had forgotten about the 9 mm Rohrbaugh:

http://www.rohrbaughfirearms.com/product/prod_set.html

Seems like a very nice, quality firearm.  I'm going to bother some friends around here to see if one of them has one that I can test.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 17, 2006)

How about the Kel-Tec PF9? And why in the heck do they have a light rail on a pocket pistol? I already have on on my XD sub I'll never use!

http://www.kel-tec.com/pf9.html


----------



## AzQkr (Aug 18, 2006)

I won't trust my life to a Kel-tec either.

Brownie


----------

